# anyone's piercings sore?



## JayleighAnn

Since I got pg, my piercings have gone sore, I've had to take 6 of my lobe piercings out and one of my lip, and my lip and neck piercings are hurting as well.

Anyone else?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine have been okay so far.


----------



## JayleighAnn

ooooh its just me then lol I'm not sure if its like water retention or anything but my face seems podgier!


----------



## alice&bump

my belly button hurting was one of the first signs i had. i had to take it out literally as soon as i got pregnant cos it hurt so much!!


----------



## shampain

where i had my belly button pierced is sore and also my nose stud aint been 100% since i got pregnant, keeps gunking a bit but my ears have all been fine!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

My belly button piercing is really sore at the moment but ive taken the bar out and now its all red and weeping. It was fine when i took it out when i first got preg but now it has just stretched and last night it started bleeding
xx


----------



## PixieKitty

Oooof, I'm glad I took mine out  sounds painful!


----------



## polo_princess

Finally!!

I thought it was just me!! My ears have been sore as hell, ive been having to clean them every night back like when i first got them pierced lol.

The only earring i seem to be able to wear without them getting irritated are some white gold studs. All of my other piercings have been fine though


----------



## PeanutBean

Not just you! I've got a pea on my one of my two right ear piercings. Since having pierced ears I've had glandular fever and while I was ill with it the piercings never healed. This has happened again during pregnancy so I am convinced it because of the reduced immune system. I'm not happy with the huge lump that is there now though. I think it's going to have to be cut off...


----------



## alphatee

when i had piercings(tongue,lip,nose & eyebrow) with my first baby i had to take them all out due to them been really sore,this time ive not been able to wear earrings no other piercings never had them done again after having first baby, due to them been sore & put me off...i do agree with peanutbean its because of the reduced immune system!


----------



## Happy

My ears have been really sore, I stopped wearing earings for a few days to give them a chance to recover!


----------



## missjacey44

alice&bump said:


> my belly button hurting was one of the first signs i had. i had to take it out literally as soon as i got pregnant cos it hurt so much!!

Same here. Id had mine done for 5years and not had one problem then all of a sudden it became infected and really sore and i had to take it out & it closed up really quickly!


----------



## alice&bump

peanutbean, a friend of mine at college had keloid(sp?) scarring, basically where the scar tissue didnt stop growing and she got loads of "lumps" round her piercings. not sure if its the same thing, but it might be worth looking into!


----------



## Faerie

I've just gone manky all over, ewww! I took out my belly bar because it was poking through all my clothes making me look bigger. My ear piercings have all got cheesy gunk in them, not sore, just gross :( The other week all my old surgery scars went raised and sore but they're better now.


----------



## PeanutBean

alice&bump said:


> peanutbean, a friend of mine at college had keloid(sp?) scarring, basically where the scar tissue didnt stop growing and she got loads of "lumps" round her piercings. not sure if its the same thing, but it might be worth looking into!

Thanks Alice. I know all about them as my mum has keloid skin and my brother got one when he got his ear pierced. I wait until I was 24 to get mine done and that was after having had minor skin surgery so I knew I wouldn't get them. It's one of my second piercings that's gone funny and I've had them for 2 years, the lump arrived at about 5 months pregnancy. I'm certain it's not a keloid and it is infected on and off. Spoken with the doctor and tried antibiotic cream. Just hoping it will clear after the baby otherwise I think it will need hot wiring or cutting off. Yuck.


----------



## Hevz

Nope....I've had my bellybutton ring in since I was 21 (I'm 31 now)and have had 4 babies, tonnes of scans etc and never took it out. It looks a bit daft now on such a big fat belly:blush:....maybe it's time I just took it out eh?:rofl:


----------



## alice&bump

PeanutBean said:


> Just hoping it will clear after the baby otherwise I think it will need hot wiring or cutting off. Yuck.

omg the thought of that's well turned my tummy!!


----------



## PeanutBean

alice&bump said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Just hoping it will clear after the baby otherwise I think it will need hot wiring or cutting off. Yuck.
> 
> omg the thought of that's well turned my tummy!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Well I've had a mole on my back hotwired and two on or near my face cut out. It's ok... I wasn't impressed with the hotwire mind but it's quick!


----------



## kitty1987

I


----------



## kitty1987

I had to take my tongue bar out about 2 weeks ago because it got so sore. It felt so weird cuz I had had it in since i was 16. If it closes up I will get it redone after the baby as well as my lip and 2 new tattoos yey


----------



## bambikate

my bellybutton piercing is a wee bit painful x x


----------

